# How Many of Us Plan On Vacationing This Year?



## oldman (Mar 19, 2021)

After over a year of stay at home activities, I’m ready to go somewhere. Aren’t you?


----------



## needshave (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm ready, but not going to. This past year has been the first year in decades we did not spend on a ship or in another country during the holiday season, for all the reasons the risk of Covid presents. Things have changed and continue to change. We both have had our lab rat vaccines, but that too is a bit of wait and see. So we are going to wait it out and spend many hours visiting, via FaceTime, with friends and relatives.


----------



## jujube (Mar 19, 2021)

Yep. We have a trip planned next month. I can't wait.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 19, 2021)

I have a trip in mind and hope to leave in a month or two.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 19, 2021)

We skipped our annual Fall "pilgrimage" to Las Vegas this past year...due to the pandemic.  We're hoping that things look much better by October this year.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm sure we will do something with my daughter and grand kids. 
Usually its an outdoor activity with little danger of being exposed to the virus.
I'd love to go to the casinos in Atlantic City for a day or two but I wouldn't enjoy it wearing a mask, with no pool or buffet. We will wait and see what happens during the summer and play it by ear.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 20, 2021)

I definitely want to get out of town. My wife still works and the two of us getting away depends on her schedule.
April 2022 is her retirement date, her job is very stressful and as of lately taken its toll on her health. 
Maybe selfish of me, but I’m concerned when she retires next year she will want to travel and do things together.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 20, 2021)

Naaa; I live in Colorado... I might go on a few week end or week long camping trips (primitive tent camping only; no reservations, fees, hookups ,utilities, Wifi or cell service (getting harder to find) or numbered sites) locally.  If someone sets up close enough to see/hear I head for a wilder (lockers and 4WD required) less populated area.

After the tourists leave and the wildlife comes out; the true relaxation/enjoyment starts.

Enjoy!


----------



## Chet (Mar 20, 2021)

I have been on vacation since the first day I retired.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 20, 2021)

The only trip I hope I can do is in Sept,fly to NYC where my eldest nephew Jay is getting married over Labor Day weekend


----------



## Lara (Mar 20, 2021)

I'll be living in my dream vacation spot


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

Our government announced this morning that the chances of any of us going abroad on holiday this year is virtually Nil....


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 20, 2021)

Hoping that a trip in June will transpire.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 20, 2021)

We might drive over to Charleston or Savannah for a few days once things look safe. But get on a plane, ... no thanks!


----------



## Lara (Mar 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Our government announced this morning that the chances of any of us going abroad on holiday this year is virtually Nil....


Our government has banned non-essential flights but not enforcing it at all. I was using it as leverage to talk my daughter out of going to Mexico after I used up all of my tricks in the bag...like reason and common sense. She said, Well, I already have my ticket. I asked her how could that possibly be?? She said, I don't know they just let me. And had the whole row to herself (of course because who else is going to get on a plane to Mexico during this mess...except young people).

She's been there a couple of weeks now and loving it...sunning herself on the rooftop and on her own private garden patio, getting all fresh foods at the farmers markets and taking awesome artistic photos with amazing colors all over the place. She's got a panoramic view of San Miguel de Allende and rent is half what she pays here without a view. At least its rated the safest place in Mexico 

She says I should move there because there are lots of expats and ALL of them are over 60. I told her there's no way because the rest of our family is here in the US and I'm all about family. I said I'd go if our whole family moved there...that won't happen. We're all happy right here.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

@Lara the reason I'm upset is that we haven't been able to travel for a year already and now we're being told we can't travel for another year... it'll have  been 2 and a half years since we've been to visit  our home in Spain....

I think if your daughter managed to get to Mexico when there's a no essential flight rule in the USA, I'm sorry to say it but there's probably a very good chance she won't be permitted to return for a long time...


----------



## Lara (Mar 21, 2021)

...eek. Well, before she left I mentioned that I was concerned about that to her but United Airline told her she can return as long as she has a covid test within 3 days of flying...and passes. But I can't lie...I'm very very concerned about her being there. She's a 36 yr old adult so I could only do so much but she's determined and finally told me several times to just stop with all the warnings. "My mind is made up" she said.

With that said, I have to admit, an hour ago I sent her a text with the name of a hospital/phone/address that has american standards and takes American insurance "in case you get acute diarrhea or other illness honey"...I never quit lol. Just this minute she texted that her Airbnb host already gave her that information.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

Lara said:


> ...eek. Well, I mentioned that I was concerned about that to her but she said she can return as long as she has a covid test within 3 days of flying...and passes


I hope so Lara... xx


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes and no. Normally I take the grandkids somewhere each year. Last year I'd planned to take them all to our granddaughter's other grandparents in south Sweden but it had to be postponed. If my girlfriend and me and the other grandparents get our vaccinations before the summer - which I doubt - then we'll do that trip. Otherwise no vacation plans for us this year at all. I just don't want to take the risk traveling abroad. Maybe next year if things are more "normal".


----------



## old medic (Mar 21, 2021)

We didnt camp as much last year as in years past, and so far only have 3 trips planned for this one so far.
COVID did play a minor role in this, but had other pressing stuff.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

Lara said:


> I'll be living in my dream vacation spot
> 
> View attachment 155676


LOL...that's funny... reminds me that I shouldn't have bought all new luggage at the end of 2019 before last..never got to use it yet...


----------



## Liberty (Mar 21, 2021)

Son and wife are coming in April...we'll probably just take a day trip or two throughout the year - no plane travel.
We're fully vac'd.  Think vax passports might be needed for some airline travel or at least presenting the vac cards to prevent testing and quarantine :
https://www.iata.org/en/pressroom/pr/2020-12-16-01/


----------



## Verisure (Mar 21, 2021)

oldman said:


> After over a year of stay at home activities, I’m ready to go somewhere. Aren’t you?


Oh yes! But it is questionable whether or not our destination will be open. We "always" holiday on the Black Sea coast. We had to cancel our flight last summer and I don't think they are going to open it up this year either. BTW: The 49 Olds is one of my favourites.


----------



## timoc (Mar 21, 2021)

I've seen enough of the world to not want to hurry to queue at airports, then arrive at destinations that may still not be safe. Call me boring (I prefer responsible) but I am staying put in my own country, exploring places I've never seen, but to you, I say enjoy yourself wherever you go, and do be careful.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

timoc said:


> I've seen enough of the world to not want to hurry to queue at airports, then arrive at destinations that may still not be safe. Call me boring (I prefer responsible) but I am staying put in my own country, exploring places I've never seen, but to you, I say enjoy yourself wherever you go, and do be careful.


The problem is , that all those places in the UK will be overcrowded, ...


----------



## Verisure (Mar 21, 2021)

timoc said:


> I've seen enough of the world to not want to hurry to queue at airports ,....................


Forgive me for getting off-topic but you made me think about passengers on aeroplanes that have only just landed and how they spring to their feet, pulling their carry-ons down from the over-head and then stand in the aisle (or even in front of their seat with their head cocked at a 45-degree angle bent by the overhead itself. And remain there waiting, waiting, waiting for the door to open. I'm one of the rare ones, almost always the last to disembark. Funny though ... the baggage doesn't make it to the turnstile any sooner for those with a sore neck and it's an average chance that I'll be through passport control, customs, and exiting the airport before most of them do.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

Maybe a road trip later in the  year to the northern parts of Texas,  with my oldest daughter.  I might  spent some time at her family's  home.
I don't plan on leaving Texas though.


----------



## Jules (Mar 21, 2021)

Last year it was a few short RV trips for a couple of days.  There‘re are so many people buying RVs that it’ll be even harder to find a spot to camp.  And to make the situation even tighter, campgrounds are selling to condo builders.  We’ll do a few of these trips again this year. 

Until we have our shots (1st would be in mid April & 2nd 4 months later) and my family back east get theirs, there’ll be no travel to see them.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 21, 2021)

Planning a van trip to the Gulf Coast beaches and also trips to my brother's new property in the Ozarks.  With the Class B van, I've got my bed, bathroom and kitchen with me 24/7.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Planning a van trip to the Gulf Coast beaches and also trips to my brother's new property in the Ozarks.  With the Class B van, I've got my bed, bathroom and kitchen with me 24/7.


Going on a camping outing soon ourselves, for the same reason.  Our 5th wheel provides all the comforts of home and very few virus worries.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

It won''t be a vacation but I intend to split the scene as soon as possible.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> It won''t be a vacation but I intend to* split the scene* as soon as possible.


Groovy!


----------



## timoc (Mar 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> The problem is , that all those places in the UK will be overcrowded, ...


Well the UK hotel and boarding house owners will be overjoyed if this is the case, and maybe many of them won't go out of business now.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2021)

We are traveling


----------



## Verisure (Mar 21, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Planning a van trip to the Gulf Coast beaches and also trips to my brother's new property in the Ozarks.  With the Class B van, I've got my bed, bathroom and kitchen with me 24/7.


The American dream!


----------



## Verisure (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> It won''t be a vacation but I intend to split the scene as soon as possible.


Far out!


----------



## Verisure (Mar 21, 2021)

Keesha said:


> We are traveling but have to quarantine for 2 weeks which will be no problem where we are going


OK! OK! OK! Three minutes is all that I can endure! *Where* are you going?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2021)

Verisure said:


> OK! OK! OK! Three minutes is all that I can endure! *Where* are you going?


Nowhere far.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 21, 2021)

I have heard there is life outside my door and after my second shot in nine days I plan just to go anywhere and return whenever.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Nowhere far.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 24, 2021)

MrPants said:


> View attachment 156329


Hahaha. Now that’s funny.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Nowhere far.


U. S. of A?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> U. S. of A?


 Canada!!! Moving!


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Canada!!! Moving!


Oh! You're not going to Neufiland are you?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

I had planned on going to Texas, but then everyone rained on my parade , so probably not going, but I still want to go, so I am still undecided.  It’s a hard decision.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a hotel booked in Hove in early July( with fingers firmly crossed)for some .
With foreign travel set to banned next week the British holiday industry will be rubbing its hands with glee.


----------



## charry (Mar 24, 2021)

We re not allowed out of the country here in the Uk, or else a 5000 pound fine, 
We ve not had a holiday in 9 years , so NO......


----------



## charry (Mar 24, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> I have a hotel booked in Hove in early July( with fingers firmly crossed)for some .
> With foreign travel set to banned next week the British holiday industry will be rubbing its hands with glee.


Hove Furry ?  Uk ?
Not much to see there.....lol
But I ll make you a cuppa, if you ve a mask on and it’s nice enough to sit in garden


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 24, 2021)

charry said:


> We re not allowed out of the country here in the Uk, or else a 5000 pound fine,
> We ve not had a holiday in 9 years , so NO......


That's a "bloody" shame.  Just checked the live webcam for St. Ives, Cornwall & there are plenty of young people walking around holding drinks in their hands.  The weather is sunny and beautiful and not one person is wearing a masks while I was watching.  I love this area since my wife used to live in Penzance and we would visit often.  Loved traveling via the "Great Western Railroad."  Too bad about this pandemic.  Many of us are prisoners in our own homes or countries.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2021)

We are not allowed to leave the country...but what a place to be prisoners in! We're vacationing in Cairns and the Great Barrier Reef...last time we went was two years ago..


----------



## Keesha (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Oh! You're not going to Neufiland are you?


Haha. No sir


----------



## charry (Mar 24, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> That's a "bloody" shame.  Just checked the live webcam for St. Ives, Cornwall & there are plenty of young people walking around holding drinks in their hands.  The weather is sunny and beautiful and not one person is wearing a masks while I was watching.  I love this area since my wife used to live in Penzance and we would visit often.  Loved traveling via the "Great Western Railroad."  Too bad about this pandemic.  Many of us are prisoners in our own homes or countries.


Yes  john, cornwall and devon are lovely places to visit , I lived in Devon for a while near Bude ,
We don’t have to wear masks while we re outside ....even tho , I personally think the virus   Is airborne ......


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> That's a "bloody" shame.  Just checked the live webcam for St. Ives, Cornwall & there are plenty of young people walking around holding drinks in their hands.  The weather is sunny and beautiful and not one person is wearing a masks while I was watching.  I love this area since my wife used to live in Penzance and we would visit often.  Loved traveling via the "Great Western Railroad."  Too bad about this pandemic.  Many of us are prisoners in our own homes or countries.


How about a link to that webcam?


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

charry said:


> Yes  john, cornwall and devon are lovely places to visit , I lived in Devon for a while near Bude ,
> We don’t have to wear masks while we re outside ....even tho , I personally think the virus   Is airborne ......


I'm fairly certain Doc Martin is wearing his.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 24, 2021)

Vacation?

We're retired

It's been a vacation since April 2015, when I retired

'Go somewhere?

Been somewhere (up at the cabin) for 5 years

Gettin' a huge round metal tub, filling it with water, setting out the lounges
......and goin' to the back yard
Watch the garden grow while soaking up the rays

That's as far 'somewhere' we care to go

Oh, we may dash up to the cabin
Do a little hiking/fishing

Then

Fill the little tub
Soak up suds and sun up there






Now my SIL and her hubby are goin' to Turks in a few days
Wishing them safe travels


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Vacation?
> 
> We're retired
> 
> ...


They got the Carib and you got a horse trough. Nice.


----------



## funsearcher! (Mar 24, 2021)

Driving 3 hours to a very small wedding and will be gone 3 days in June.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 24, 2021)

charry said:


> Hove Furry ?  Uk ?
> Not much to see there.....lol
> But I ll make you a cuppa, if you ve a mask on and it’s nice enough to sit in garden


Yes....I’m coming for the cricket....


----------



## charry (Mar 25, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Yes....I’m coming for the cricket....


Ok, yes I forgot that place , my grandson played there a few years back, he plays for the Dorset and Hampshire under 15 s .....


----------



## charry (Mar 25, 2021)

Not sure if any of us will be going anywhere, boris is about to change his mind again.... 
ALL I WANT IS MY HAIR CUT......


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't it's safe. My state is surging after being pretty tame most of the summer. So are a lot of places.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

charry said:


> Not sure if any of us will be going anywhere, boris is about to change his mind again....
> ALL I WANT IS MY HAIR CUT......


I remember the first time we were able to go get haircuts, since I wear my hair very short I was so frustrated to have it long.  We all know your frustration, let me fly over there and I’ll chop it off for you.  Oh, wait, due to medical issues I can’t fly, , the pressure might actuallymake my head explode.  Sorry.


----------



## Jules (Mar 25, 2021)

charry said:


> ALL I WANT IS MY HAIR CUT.


I don’t blame you.  It made me feel human again.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 25, 2021)

Verisure said:


> How about a link to that webcam?


Here is a link to the St. Ives Harbour, on the north coast of Cornwall.  Lovely place, if you ask me!  Remember, if you live in North America then check in the morning.  If you check in the afternoon or evening, then it is night there.  As for the Aussie, I don't know but I'm sure they do.

https://www.aspects-holidays.co.uk/st-ives-webcam


----------



## bowmore (Mar 25, 2021)

We cancelled our plans for this year. Hopefully next year we will travel. I would like to visit the San Juan Islands, but the ferry is not running yet. The other plan is to spend a couple of weeks in Kauai.
we have been there a number of times and know the ropes.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2021)

Already done one to New Orleans, and have plans for two Florida trips (one north and one south) and a redfish expedition to Venice, Louisiana in October.  Also have July reservations in BC (salmon & halibut trip), but suspect the Canadians won't let us in this year.  If that falls apart will probably go to Oregon and visit family instead.  Not letting the grass grow under my feet...  

Now that I have had the Pfizer vaccine I am feeling more confident about travel.  Still wearing a mask and being careful, just not staying home.  

Sure wish international would open up, have an invitation to visit friends in Leon, France and Geneva, but it ain't gonna happen this summer.

Got to get around so long as I still can and the money holds out...


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 17, 2021)

One can hope!!!


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 17, 2021)

Nope no holidays up this way, covid has moved in close. One 15 minutes from me. Another 20 minutes from there and all interlink with my area.
Don't know if it is the original covid, one from the UK, Brazil or Africa. We have all 3 in Canada.
Heh heh, bring on the city people.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 17, 2021)

Booked UK Lake District and Switzerland. Pretty good chance of 0 for 2.  Booked at end of last year --- took a chance....


----------



## Verisure (Apr 17, 2021)

retiredtraveler said:


> Booked UK Lake District and Switzerland. Pretty good chance of 0 for 2.  Booked at end of last year --- took a chance....


I think we all know the outcome of that.  We usually go down to the Black Sea summers but they're on lock down (again). We are beginning the second year of isolation and at this point, I am ready to travel to any place at all. Just let me know where!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2021)

Yes! We are planning to do a bit of travelling this year through Canada and the US when we can.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2021)

I wish!


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 18, 2021)

Keesha said:


> the US when we can.


Any sense as to when our border will reopen?  I have July reservations for a fishing trip to BC, but am beginning to think it won't happen.  Do you have an insights from your side of the border?  I imagine y'all are just as anxious to see a reopening as we are.  

Still seems hard to imagine the border is closed, going to Canada always seemed so easy... Not really like going to a foreign country.

I did get my vaccinations, hope that helps...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Any sense as to when our border will reopen?  I have July reservations for a fishing trip to BC, but am beginning to think it won't happen.  Do you have an insights from your side of the border?  I imagine y'all are just as anxious to see a reopening as we are.
> 
> Still seems hard to imagine the border is closed, going to Canada always seemed so easy... Not really like going to a foreign country.
> 
> I did get my vaccinations, hope that helps...


No! I have no idea. I just know that when it opens and it’s safer, we’d like to go to Maine but we have plenty of places to visit before that happens. Right now we are just entering into Quebec, then the Atlantic bubble. There we have to quarantine for 2 weeks. We are really looking forward to it.

BC is beautiful. I love all the mountain goats


----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Already done one to New Orleans, and have plans for two Florida trips (one north and one south) and a redfish expedition to Venice, Louisiana in October.  Also have July reservations in BC (salmon & halibut trip), but suspect the Canadians won't let us in this year.  If that falls apart will probably go to Oregon and visit family instead.  Not letting the grass grow under my feet...
> 
> Now that I have had the Pfizer vaccine I am feeling more confident about travel.  Still wearing a mask and being careful, just not staying home.
> 
> ...


Wow. That’s a lot of travelling. Have lots of fun.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 18, 2021)

I’d love to do some shopping in a big city and get some pampering.   Might need to check into Birmingham, Alabama.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 18, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Might need to check into Birmingham, Alabama.


I like Randy Newman's take on Birmingham


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I like Randy Newman's take on Birmingham


Thanks for the link - I've never heard that song before. 

Gotta admit, I'm partial to his "I Love LA" for obvious reasons. 
Speaking of loving where you live, and to tie that in with the thread subject of vacations, I've been seeing ads asking Californians to vacation within our state to help support suffering local businesses.  Strikes me as a good concept that applies well everywhere.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 19, 2021)

We have a small travel trailer which is self-contained. We plan on going out a few times. Mostly alone but will go with some vaccinated friends too. We only have trips planned in Virginia and close states this year.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> We have a small travel trailer which is self-contained. We plan on going out a few times. Mostly alone but will go with some vaccinated friends too. We only have trips planned in Virginia and close states this year.


We have a 32' 5th wheel.  Like you, we're planning a few trips with it over the next few months.  Bringing one's home-away-from-home seems a good way to baby-step back into the travel world.  

There are several RVers and campers on the SF threads. We're probably all looking at the same strategy.


----------



## Pixelfun (May 12, 2021)

We've taken 2 trips to Florida to our Condo (currently in Connecticut). Flew both times, went pretty smoothly. Not ready to go international. Probably won't go on a Cruise for a couple years.


----------



## Jules (May 12, 2021)

StarSong said:


> There are several RVers and campers on the SF threads. We're probably all looking at the same strategy.


Yes & no.  Right now we’re not allowed to travel outside one of three provincial zones.  Even within this, the sites are already totally booked.  So many campgrounds have closed to build condos, there’s more money it that.  Last year we went a few times.  Our camper is tiny and we prefer to shower in the washrooms.  Last year it didn’t feel safe.  

Next year there will probably be a glut of RVs available at bargain prices.


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> Yes & no.  Right now we’re not allowed to travel outside one of three provincial zones.  Even within this, the sites are already totally booked.  So many campgrounds have closed to build condos, there’s more money it that.  Last year we went a few times.  Our camper is tiny and we prefer to shower in the washrooms.  Last year it didn’t feel safe.
> 
> Next year there will probably be a glut of RVs available at bargain prices.


Beach sites are booked up here.  We normally make summer reservations in February,  but this year it didn't seem prudent because  California was experiencing a huge virus spike.

He who hesitates is lost (or stuck at home), I guess.


----------

